# Pigment vs Pressed Eyeshadows



## Yia (Nov 7, 2009)

This year, I want to take the plunge and invest in Pigments starting with the Holiday collection, but here is the rub.  I hate mess.  The pigment colors though are so vibrant, that I am really thinking about it.  I wouldn't invest in the full sizes, but in the sets and I was wondering, for people on both sides (Those who love pigments and work with them and those who don't like them)  

(1) What are the pros and cons of working with them for the eye area?
(2) Are glitter Pigment still not recommended for the eye area?
(3) What's the best brush for application when you really want to pack the color in?
(4) Are there any differences between them and the pressed eyeshadow in terms of content, or if I were to grind the pressed eyeshadow would I get pigment?
(5) Is there anyway to turn the pigment into pressed eye shadow?
(6) Is there a top or something that you can get to control the mess?
(7) What's the best way of putting them on without getting fallout?

What would you recommend for a newbie


----------



## dancepig (Jan 5, 2010)

I will try to answer some of your questions,
(1) What are the pros and cons of working with them for the eye area? - 

Piggies are simply pigment, so you have the ability to blend them better, to build them easier and to mix different colors.

(2) Are glitter Pigment still not recommended for the eye area? 

Yes - they are NOT recommended for the eye area or the lips because you don't want glitter in your eyes and I'd think you don't want to eat the stuff?

(3) What's the best brush for application when you really want to pack the color in?  

I like to mix the piggies with the MAC Mixing Medium Gel - it's a gel type substance that will really give you the maximum pigment color and it will make the stuff stick - like glue.  If I'm using the Mixing Medium Gel, I like to use a small liquid concealer type brush (much like a lip brush) - Chanel #4 is the one I use.  If you're not using the Mixing Medium Gel, then use a creme type base and then I use a sponge tip applicator.

(4) Are there any differences between them and the pressed eyeshadow in terms of content, or if I were to grind the pressed eyeshadow would I get pigment?

This depends on the pressed eyeshadows you're comparing the piggies to.  Most pressed eyeshadows have other chemicals in them, so - yes, you would get pigment, but you'd also get the other "stuff" that is in the eyeshadow.

(5) Is there anyway to turn the pigment into pressed eye shadow?

Yes, there are many instructional videos on youtube that will show and explain this process to you. (you can also find instructional videos on youtube about using the mixing medium gel with your piggies.

(6) Is there a top or something that you can get to control the mess?

I use the top to put a bit of the piggie on when not using a mixing medium, I use a MAC travel container for creme products (it's the small petrie looking dish container that MAC sells) for mixing the piggies with the mixing medium.

(7) What's the best way of putting them on without getting fallout?  

See answer to question #3.  Also, I wait to do my undereye so that I can swipe eye makeup remover if necessary after doing my eye lids.

What would you recommend for a newbie?

Sure!  Why not?  Just start out with a small amount of the piggie, practice on the back of your hand first, and then, practice when you're NOT going out.  Then, you'll be ready for that time that you are going out  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please - everyone - correct anything that you feel I've said in error...

Hope this helps!


----------



## nullified (Jan 10, 2010)

dancepig pretty much nailed it on the head


----------



## PlatinumV (Mar 30, 2010)

Well, in my opinion, you are worrying too much! Have a try, buy some samples and do experiments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's the best way! You can start by applying them to your arms, with a wet brush, just to see how pigments works and to learn how to move with them.
MAC eyeshadows are fantastic, but pigments... well, I LOVE pigments, and I am always buying pigments (no good for my wallet  ). Sure, they're more difficult to apply, but the result in colour is beyond any eyeshadow! So, have a try without worrying


----------



## Susanne (Apr 2, 2010)

*moving to MAC Chat*


----------

